# Free Turbo Tax Business Download



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

A tip on the reviews at Amazon just saved me the $75 I was going to spend for the Turbo Tax Software. Here is the link for the FREE Turbo Tax Business. I believe you can even do a free e-file with it but have not used that part. 

http://www.turbotax.com/lp/ty08/ppc/ttb-learn-more-biz-free.jsp 

For some reason it will "time out for inactivity" when you try to go through the checkout. When you get to that page click on "cart" at the top of the page. You will see your software in the cart for $0.00, confirm your order and you will be brought to the page for download. 

Hope it saves someone else a few bucks!


----------

